# Sticky  AKFF Select May 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
May 2012








Welcome to the first edition of AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, starting with the month of May 2012, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Shufoy explores the wilds of Wilderness Island WA.
Ado discovers a new local lake and rediscovers his passion for kayak fishing on the NSW South Coast.
Fatyak83 and Paulo get pulled around by Longtails at Moffats Qld.
Redphoenix and Decay generate universal envy with their multiday trip to the west coast of Fraser Island Qld.
Lapse and Grinner take us on a pictorial tour of Peel Island Qld.
Squidder and Paffoh were well rewarded for braving the elements at Lake Eucumbene NSW.
Sunshiner puts us all to shame (again) chasing the boils at Noosa Qld.
And Eric and The Fishin' Musician pucker up against the big blow at Snake Island Vic.

Q&A
Nubs asks how best to get into fly fishing. 
Harden97 asks about the benefits of using braid.
Goanywhere wonders how best to keep his feet dry and warm.
Imnotoriginal seeks comfort in the selection of the ideal heavy spin outfit.

Kayak Showroom
Dru gives us his review of the new Stealth Profisha 575.
And Stevie gives us his thoughts on the Barracuda Ultralight Fish Pro.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

*fistpump* 
I've been waiting for somthing like this

RR


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

This was a great idea. I cant wait to see whats in the new mags to come.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing from SA


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Totes Maze Balls (TMB)

Nice work Ado


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

Top idea


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> Nothing from SA


Wait until next month  .
It's not state based, but rather on quality content.
Having said that, we won't let Qld get all their own way in Winter. :?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

indiedog said:


> But why is this issue "May"? Is it a monthly or quarterly thing?


It was originally going to be quarterly, but it took a LONG time to go back through May alone. It seems we have enough content to make it monthly even through Winter. If we have the time, it will be monthly.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great idea


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eagle4031 said:


> great idea


Better than great...BRILLIANT idea, mods and admin.

With the quality, and ease of flicking the link to an outsider, this will make it easy to get some others on board.

trev


----------



## Yakaway (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow what a awesome read, can't wait for next issue!!!! 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Bugger! You mean to say I'm going to be spent even more time on akff?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff Ado - and some excellent reads. But something is missing - what about a section called "In conversation with Gra and StevenM" ?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

patwah said:


> Ubolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing from SA
> ...


jaapies catch all the big ones even in South.....Australia ;-)


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys

I also think this is a great idea and it will definitely become a regular read for me. It's easy to miss good content on here so this monthly 'best of' wrap up will help.


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome idea,
I noticed some great posts that hardly got a look at originally.

Whoever was the brains behind this deserves the clap ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Bertros said:


> {edit]: Can we expect a June and July to quickly follow? And will it come in an iPad format?


The June issue will be out soon after the end of July, July after the end of August, etc. This leaves a month after the end of each month for nominations, reading and compiling. June should be out early next week.

I know nothing about iPad formats _(distant cry of Red/Kraley heard through a hand covered mouthpiece)._


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

vikodin said:


> Awesome idea,
> I noticed some great posts that hardly got a look at originally.
> 
> Whoever was the brains behind this deserves the clap ;-)


Do you mean "a clap". I hope so.






trev


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

What is a jaapies


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> What is a jaapies


Seth Eftricens


----------



## FatYak83 (Aug 19, 2011)

This really is a top idea ... Read some top threads that I had missed the first time around. Well done Ado and anyone else responsible for pulling this together. iPad format would be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very good ado, youre putting in a lot of work on it and its very professional

well done


----------

